# Why are bigger cities more expensive?



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

It's nothing but supply vs demand game + local taxes


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Because they're enough to do everywhere you go. I live in Times Square in Midtown Manhattan and I'm glad I live here, so lively so much to do, eat, see...just great to live in the greatest city on earth!! :nuts::banana:


----------



## LONG_FFM (Nov 5, 2009)

I´m from Frankfurt. At the Moment I live in Munich, my Sister lives in Hamburg.
Considering Flats and Houses I guess Munich is the most expensiv City in Germany may be Hamburg is even more expensive. Considering Restaurants, Bars etc. and costs for energy (Gas, Power...) there´s no city in Germany more expensive than Frankfurt. 
Rental costs for flats and houses are particular very high in Francfurt most of all in the northern suburbs. But there are also areas in the city where rental costs are very low (areas where crime is unusual hig for example). 
Rental costs for office room are the highest in Germany, by far!


----------

